# rescue dog



## k_georgiadis

We use the term _*rescue dog*_ for a dog that previously lived in an animal shelter (rifugio per animali) and which was subsequently adopted as a companion/pet by an individual or a family. Is there a specific term for _rescue dog_ in Italian or does one have to explain in a sentence where the animal was located and adopted?


----------



## Blackman

No specific term to literally translate rescue(d?) dog_. Trovatello_ or _bastardino _could do depending on context as usual.


----------



## k_georgiadis

No, in AE we say _rescue_, as if it were an adjective.


----------



## Island

"Trovatello", maybe, but I'm not sure it conveys all the meanings of rescue dog.
- È il tuo cane?
- Sì, è un trovatello (meaning that it is a a dog that was abandoned)


----------



## k_georgiadis

_Trovatello _sounds like a very good option. Thanks!


----------



## Lorena1970

k_georgiadis said:


> We use the term _*rescue dog*_ for a dog that previously lived in an animal shelter (rifugio per animali) and which was subsequently adopted as a companion/pet by an individual or a family. Is there a specific term for _rescue dog_ in Italian or does one have to explain in a sentence where the animal was located and adopted?



From your descrption of "rescue dog" I understand that this term refers specifically to dogs adopted from animal shelters. I am not sure that "trovatello" works, as generally "trovatello" means an abandoned dog found along the street or somewhere, not necessarily a dog coming from an animal shelter. If you want a term which clearly express that the dog has been adopted, I think the best is "*cane adottato*" (A friend of mine just got one from an animal shelter, and they make a proper adoption proceeding before giving you the dog)


----------



## Blackman

Still not specific for rescue dog though and along the lines of both _trovatello_ and _bastardino_. You don't get full-blooded dogs from shelters, you _buy_ them. Never heard of an _adopted Staffordshire Terrier_...adopted dogs are almost exclusively half-blooded, that is _trovatelli_ or _bastardini.
_


Lorena1970 said:


> If you want a term which clearly express that the dog has been adopted, I think the best is "cane adottato" (A friend of mine just got one from an animal shelter, and they make a proper adoption proceeding before giving you the dog)


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> You don't get full-blooded dogs from shelters, you _buy_ them. Never heard of an _adopted Staffordshire Terrier_...adopted dogs are almost exclusively half-blooded, that is _trovatelli_ or _bastardini.
> _



It doesn't seem that the issue is about full-blooded dogs, but about a term which clearly express that the dog comes from an animal shelter. Do you think that "trovatello" express this concept? I am not so sure, I think it's necessary to say "cane adottato" to make clear that the dog comes from an animal shelter, if this is what needs to be expressed. Said that, most of dogs who live in animal shelters are, of course, "trovatelli". I agree with that.  In my view there is a slight difference between saying "E' un trovatello" and "E' un cane adottato", but I am probably just splitting hairs. A "cane adottato" is a dog that was rescued by an organization and protected, fed and assited until the actual owner decided to adopt it. In other words, "cane adottato" implies that the animal was taken from an animal shelter, "trovatello" don't.


----------



## Blackman

I don't agree on that, I'm afraid. There are differences, no doubt, but they're related to the context, not to the word per sé. In my humble view _cane adottato _is a nonsense, since any dog is adopted. _L'ho preso al canile_, the only way to define a rescue dog, l'aggettivo non c'è.


Lorena1970 said:


> In other words, "adopted dog" implies that the animal was taken from an animal shelter, "trovatello" don't.


----------



## london calling

I know I'm not a native, but I also think that a "trovatello" is what we call an "abandoned dog/cat", which eventually ends up in a shelter or if it's very lucky, finds a home before that. A rescue dog to me is a cane adottato, (although it doesn't necessarily come from a shelter, in my opinion: there are various websites which deal with adoptions, but not all the animals are already in a shelter, like this poor doggy.).

Anyway, here's a site which talks about shelters.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao 

Concordo con Lorena e LC.
Io, per esempio, ho un _cane adottato*_. I miei genitori idem.

* che era un cane maltrattato sequestrato dall'Enpa, ma questo è un dettaglio.

EDIT
Ehm... "Io, per esempio, ho un cane adottato" fa un po' schifo come italiano 
- Il mio, per esempio, è un cane adottato.
- Io, per esempio, ho adottato un cane.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> A rescue dog to me is a cane adottato, (although it doesn't necessarily come from a shelter, in my opinion: there are various websites which deal with adoptions, but not all the animals are already in a shelter, like this poor doggy.).



Sì, intendevo anche questi casi, naturalmente. Come ho detto la differenza è sottile, e alla fine molti cani che vivono al canile o che sono monitorati dalle varie organizzazioni/associazioni sono anche trovatelli. Però dire " è un trovatello" e dire " è un cane adottato" fa una sottile differenza, nel senso che il trovatello posso averlo trovato io per strada oppure in campagna o ovunque ed averlo preso e tenuto con me oppure portato a un'organizzazione affinché fosse adottato da altri. Se invece dico "il mio cane è adottato" significa che ho fatto la scelta precisa, nel moento in cui volevo un cane, di adottarlo rivolgendomi al canile o a una delle tante organizzazioni che tutelano gli animali. Avevo l'impressione che "rescue dog" volesse dire questo, ovvero che è stato "salvato" da una situazione disagiata attarverso una vera adozione (canile, proprietario che lo maltratta, proprietario che non può più occuparsene etc.) e non solo "trovato".


----------



## longplay

Col vostro permesso... "rescue dog" mi sembra un cane da salvataggio, tipo quelli anti-valanga (i famosi S.Bernardo e non solo) o anche un cane "da riporto"(non so la
parola equivalente inglese). Non sarebbe meglio parlare di "rescueD dog", cioè di cane recuperato dal canile ? Suggeritemi qualcosa....!


----------



## Pat (√2)

longplay said:


> Non sarebbe meglio parlare di "rescueD dog", cioè di cane recuperato dal canile ? Suggeritemi qualcosa....!



Subito 



k_georgiadis said:


> No, in AE we say _rescue_, as if it were an adjective.


----------



## elfa

longplay said:


> Col vostro permesso... "rescue dog" mi sembra un cane da salvataggio, tipo quelli anti-valanga (i famosi S.Bernardo e non solo) o anche un cane "da riporto"(non so la
> parola equivalente inglese). Non sarebbe meglio parlare di "rescueD dog", cioè di cane recuperato dal canile ? Suggeritemi qualcosa....!



Longplay, uno dei significati di "rescue dog" è quello che hai riportato, da salvataggio tipo S.Bernardo per esempio, ma "rescue dog" ha anche quel significato di esser "rescued". Mi dispiace ma "rescued dog", come frase, non si usa.


----------



## longplay

elfa said:


> Longplay, uno dei significati di "rescue dog" è quello che hai riportato, da salvataggio tipo S.Bernardo per esempio, ma "rescue dog" ha anche quel significato di esser "rescued". Mi dispiace ma "rescued dog", come frase, non si usa.



Come si può distinguere fra i due casi ? Solo dal contesto o vedendo il cane ? So che you are right, ma per un non inglese che lo trova scritto, per esempio, sul cancello di
una grande villa, senza aggiunte... Nessuna critica, ovviamente ! Solo domande . Mi puoi anche rispondere : arrangiati da solo ! Ciao.


----------



## elfa

longplay said:


> Come si può distinguere fra i due casi ? Solo dal contesto o vedendo il cane ? So che you are right, ma per un non inglese che lo trova scritto, per esempio, sul cancello di
> una grande villa,



Scusami, longplay, ma non credo che si veda da nessuna parte "rescue dog" sul cancello di una villa! Capisco il dilemma. Direi che è dal contesto che si capisce. Ovviamente se si parla dell'Antartica è poco probabile che si parla del "rescue dog" che viene da un canile. D'altra parte il tuo vicino che parla del "rescue dog" che sta portando a spasso nel parco non parla del "rescue dog" delle alte montagne.


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> ma per un non inglese che lo trova scritto, per esempio, sul cancello di
> una grande villa, senza aggiunte...



Sorry longplay, but I din't think the owner of a "rescue dog" would put and advice on the fence of his/her villa...
And probably a San Bernardo used as rescue dog would have a plate with "rescue dog" written on. 
So it doesn't seem so difficult to understand the meaning from the context.
In our thread it is clearly explained which kind of "rescue dog" we are talking about.

*edit*: crossposting with Elfa, in agreement


----------



## longplay

elfa said:


> Scusami, longplay, ma non credo che si veda da nessuna parte "rescue dog" sul cancello di una villa! Capisco il dilemma. Direi che è dal contesto che si capisce. Ovviamente se si parla dell'Antartica è poco probabile che si parla del "rescue dog" che viene da un canile. D'altra parte il tuo vicino che parla del "rescue dog" che sta portando a spasso nel parco non parla del "rescue dog" delle alte montagne.


Ti do perfettamente ragione. Avevo in testa un cartello con "beware ! rescue dog center",ma , ripeto: hai ragione tu e...grazie!!


----------



## curiosone

In reading all of the above, I must say I also think of "rescue dog" as a Saint Bernard, or as a dog trained to rescue people.  Sort of like "service dog" which is instead trained to help people who need help in their daily lives (some are trained to assist the blind, or epileptics, or even the severely depressed).  
I have adopted abandoned dogs (or mutts), I once rescued my dog from the pound (not a shelter, but where dogcatchers take them - and if the dog isn't rescued or adopted within a week, they are "put to sleep").  But I've never used the term "rescue dog" to refer to a dog adopted from a shelter (using this term, I have two "rescue cats").  I'd simply say I adopted them, or that I took them home (of got them) from the shelter.


----------



## london calling

_Search and rescue dogs_ are dogs who save people: _mountain rescue dogs, water rescue dogs_. If you say just _rescue dog_ to me I automatically think of a dog looking for a home or one that has found one.


----------



## curiosone

Ciao LC 
So would it be correct to say "rescue cat"?


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> Ciao LC
> So would it be correct to say "rescue cat"?


We say it in the UK. Have a look at this  (I'd have them all, bless their cotton socks......).


----------



## curiosone

I've only ever had "rescue" or "adopted stray" animals.  However I distinguish between those with and without traumas.  Abandoned or stray pets usually have suffered trauma (from being abandoned or lost, and/or hungry, and/or tortured), whereas pets adopted directly from a litter (straight from mamma to my house) don't.  Is there any specific term (in English or Italian) for this kind of pet?  I suppose I don't like the term "rescue pet" (meaning only "adopted from a shelter"), because in my opinion it's the abandoned and stray ones who really need rescuing.


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> I've only ever had "rescue" or "adopted stray" animals. However I distinguish between those with and without traumas. Abandoned or stray pets usually have suffered trauma (from being abandoned or lost, and/or hungry, and/or tortured), whereas pets adopted directly from a litter (straight from mamma to my house) don't. Is there any specific term (in English or Italian) for this kind of pet? I suppose I don't like the term "rescue pet" (meaning only "adopted from a shelter"), because in my opinion it's the abandoned and stray ones who really need rescuing.


A lot of the animals that end up in a shelter are strays or abandoned. If you have time, take a look at the link below and read some of the cats' stories. 

Whether or not we can distinguish between a traumatised rescue animal or one that isn't traumatised e.g. (born in a shelter and then adopted), I really don't know.


----------



## Nunou

Una soluzione che forse può mettere tutti d'accordo: ho accolto/preso/adottato un cane/un gatto abbandonato e/o un trovatello...(...in realtà il più delle volte sono _loro _che "adottano" noi.....)
Dipende dalla situazione, gli animali che si trovano in giro o nei canili/gattili non sono stati volontariamente _tutti _abbandonati o tutti involontariamente persi, "trovatello" forse è più ampio come termine, in alternativa "un cane/un gatto senza proprietario/che non aveva padrone".

Ora una domanda: un soccorritore umano può essere un "rescuer", giusto? Questa regola potrebbe applicarsi anche ad un cane da soccorso? Rescuer dog, si dice oppure non si dice?


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> Ora una domanda: un soccorritore umano può essere un "rescuer", giusto? Questa regola potrebbe applicarsi anche ad un cane da soccorso? Rescuer dog, si dice oppure non si dice?


Rescuer dog. Però, io lo vedo solo in quest'accezione qui - il cane eroe che salva il proprio padrone (cioè che non fa il salvataggio "per mestiere"), Ma sentiamo gli altri pareri.


----------



## elfa

london calling said:


> Però, io lo vedo solo in quest'accezione qui - il cane eroe che salva il proprio padrone (cioè che non fa il salvataggio "per mestiere"), Ma sentiamo gli altri pareri.



 D'accordissimo.


----------



## Nunou

Grazie a tutte e due per il chiarimento! 
Ve lo chiedevo perché su internet ho trovato riferimenti sia a rescue dogs (come cani da salvataggio) 
ma anche a una Rescuer dog _school_"...ora però ho controllato ed apparentemente si tratta di una scuola italiana
il che ...è tutto dire!!


----------



## Blackman

_​Randagio. _


----------



## london calling

Blackman said:


> _​Randagio. _


Stray.


----------



## Blackman

Just dropping a new term in this arena, let's see what happens next..._un ex-randagio?_


london calling said:


> Stray.


----------



## london calling

Blackman said:


> Just dropping a new term in this arena, let's see what happens next..._un ex-randagio?_


An adopted stray/a rescue animal.


----------

